
Morrowind: An Oral History - mariuz
https://www.polygon.com/2019/3/27/18281082/elder-scrolls-morrowind-oral-history-bethesda
======
0-_-0
Apparently you can download Morrowind for free, through March 31, to celebrate
The Elder Scrolls’ 25th anniversary:

[https://bethesda.net/en/article/zTLJdDWzVy0Ak7SMatqNG/celebr...](https://bethesda.net/en/article/zTLJdDWzVy0Ak7SMatqNG/celebrate-25-years-
of-the-elder-scrolls)

------
yrro
This may be very interesting but I won't read it because of the illegal forced
opt-in to advertising tracking, etc.

~~~
cab9485
We'll consider your virtue thoroughly signaled.

